
[ANN] tools.deps.alpha 0.6.474 and clj 1.10.0.408 - based2
https://www.reddit.com/r/Clojure/comments/abxzal/ann_toolsdepsalpha_06474_and_clj_1100408/
======
based2
[https://github.com/clojure/tools.deps.alpha](https://github.com/clojure/tools.deps.alpha)

